# Farm for sale in MO again...plans fell through last year



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

My husband has accepted a job out of state and he leaves next week. I am left with the house to pack, chickens to can and 7 children to raise until we sell. 

House is fixer upper, almost completely rewired with 220 breaker. New wire from pole. All plumbing either replaced with PEX or CPVC/PVC or didn't need replaced as it was less than 10 years old.. New water heater, used for 1 month so far. In this county you can use a outhouse if you desire.

We have never put chemicals on the garden spaces. They have done GREAT the last 2 years and will this year if I can get out and weed.

1o acres with paved road on 2 sides, but neither a major highway. Drive is 1/10 of an acre. House sits about in the middle.

We have 1 room upstairs completed, minus about 4 pieces of trim. There are 2 more bedrooms up here as well as a full bath.

Downstairs is in process, but very livable. 1 bedroom, 1 bedroom or sewing/laundry room is what we were going to do, Kit, LV/DR and bathroom.

Taxes are just over $600 for the year. There are no restrictions or permits needed in this county - Dade. 

There are/should be 4 to 5 bedrooms when completed. Good sized farm kitchen (15x18 I think.) LR/DR are one and the same. 

House heats with wood. But there is a gas line that runs to house. It needs the meter put back in. We just never used it.

The neighbors don't bother us and it is very quiet in our hollow. 3/4 year creek, but we have never seen it dry. Large mud hole/puddle that the water flows through.

Raspberries are wild, 4 blueberries are planted and 1 errant grape vine survived winter and my neglect. Property has barb wire around 90%, but needs tightened.

2 barns, sturdy but needs some repair, chicken shed, rock garage, and another shed or sorts.

Dh has some pictures, I will see If I can find them for anyone who wants to see. We have been cleaning it up since we bought it 2 years ago. It is better and a pretty place, but needs some work. County appraised it at $6?,000 (I think it was $64, but not positive.) Could be hayed, the grass is beautiful!

You can email me @ with7kids @ gmail.com I will answer any questions I can.

We are asking $58,000. I have lowered it $2000, because I will stay here until it sells, but would rather move with my husband. 

Here is the KC craigslist ad...from a week ago... http://kansascity.craigslist.org/reo/1795286150.html


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

I will consider OBO!


----------



## JWK (Apr 8, 2006)

What is there for internet?


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

We have alltel, but that is also Verizon and we get faster speed than the college we go to! Are you looking dial up, air card or satellite?


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

I emailed the link to a friend of mine who lives near Springfield.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Thank you Quiver!


----------



## JWK (Apr 8, 2006)

Traci Ann said:


> We have alltel, but that is also Verizon and we get faster speed than the college we go to! Are you looking dial up, air card or satellite?



I'm just wondering what is available. So I guess it's just dial up? I have no idea what that would be like anymore.

We are seriously interested in that area. I will PM you if I have more questions.

John


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

John -

We have an aircard for our wireless internet. We get REALLY REALLY good signal. If you have any questions, please feel free to PM me. We often have anywhere from 1 to 4 computers going at any time and the speed is just zip, zip, zip. There is a tower on the opposite of the hill we live on, maybe a mile and a half or two. My husband could give you a better idea of our usage and speed. There is also a company just up the road that does internet/wireless as well.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

I will say Joplin and Springfield are both an hour away, Carthage is 30 minutes. Stockton lake is 20 minutes. No one bothers us.

The son got home today and I will have him take more pictures.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

Any photos?


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

My camera keeps dying, but I will try and find some batteries today. I know dh had some on a link through that KC craigslist ad. Not many, but a few.

I had someone ask if we would be able to finance this place. I am sorry, but we are unable to as we do not own it outright.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

I wanted to add that we are 20 minutes from Stockton Lake for those looking for properties located close to fishing.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

We also lowered the price again to $54,900 OBO...


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Geez, I wish I were retired - I'd move there in a minute!


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks Madame! We have enjoyed the quiet slow life here, but jobs doing what my husband does are few down here.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Just bumping...OBO is VERY considered!


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

I posted in the other thread as well. Dh and I lowered the price to $52,000 today. Hopefully someone interested in an Ozarks homestead will snatch up this place.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I have no map tonight, what part of the state is it? I`m drawing a blank. >Thanks Marc


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Double post...weird.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

We are 1 hour from either Joplin (NE) or Springfield (NW). 25 minutes +/- from the SW edge of Stockton Lake.


----------

